# Mercury Mail Anleitung



## m.monpti (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

bei mir läuft Apache - alles wunderbar.

Nur bekomme ich den Mercury Mail server nicht zum laufen, er verwirrt mich.

Gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung?



Trotzdem ein paar Fragen:
Ich habe mir eine Adresse bei dyndns geholt und eine tool welches der adresse meine ip angleicht, so dass mich alle unter dieser bestimmen adresse erreichen können.

Kann ich es mit Mercury Mail so machen, das meine eMail adresse gleich meiner internet adresse lautet zb.:

user@meinesite.mine.nu ?


----------



## Johannes Postler (6. Juli 2004)

Vielleicht schreibst du noch welches OS du verwendest. Du weißt, immer wenn man was braucht sind die Glaskugeln der tutorials.de-Mitglieder in der Werkstatt...  
Soweit ich weiss, kannst du keine solchen Email-Adressen bearbeiten. Mercury ist eigentlich nur zur Weiterverteilung von Mails konzipiert. Also Mercury holt Mails von POP3-Servern, sortiert Spam aus und verteilt die Mails an die lokalen User. Und es dient als SMTP.
Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege.


----------

